# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  openvr_fsr

## herve

Salut

A testé c'est une concurrence au dllss de nvidia mais en gratuit (merci amd) pour la vr .
Sa marche pas pour tout les jeux mais c'est quand même impressionnant pour les jeux ou sa fonctionne.

le lien:
https://github.com/fholger/openvr_fsr

Pour les retours sur les jeux qui fonctionnes ici:

https://github.com/fholger/openvr_fsr/issues

----------


## 564.3

Ce n'est pas vraiment un concurrent au DLSS, mais un algo d'upscaling plus classique même si l'approche est différente de ceux habituels. Par contre je ne comprends pas bien s'ils ont ajouté le sharpening eux même ou si c'est dans la lib FSR standard, faudra que je vérifie ça à l'occase.
Edit: ouais le sharpening fait partie de FSR: https://gpuopen.com/fidelityfx-super...on/#howitworks

C'est toujours bon à prendre si ça améliore vraiment les choses, mais dans les exemples ça ne me saute pas aux yeux. Vaut peut-être mieux laisser la cible de rendu native au max que la baisser pour pouvoir ajouter FSR et autre. Il y en a qui jouent avec un algo de sharpening par dessus l'upscaling par défaut (bilinear interpolation peut-être) et sont déjà bien contents. D'ailleurs on en voit dans les comparatifs là.

J'ai aussi des doutes sur ce que donne DLSS en VR, vu qu'on a les pixels en plein dans la tronche. De ce que j'ai lu, sur écran ce n'est pas terrible à faible densité de pixel/degré. Mais bon, de toute façon je n'ai pas le matos pour tester, et peu de jeux l'ont intégré pour l'instant.
On verra quand tous ces trucs seront dans la branche stable d'Unity & co et que les devs n'auront plus qu'à double cliquer pour voir si ça rend bien dans leur jeu.

----------


## nodulle

Le FSR c'est pas leur techno qui fonctionne aussi chez la concurrence ?

----------


## 564.3

> Le FSR c'est pas leur techno qui fonctionne aussi chez la concurrence ?


La lib qu'ils ont mis sur Github marche avec DX11/DX12/Vulkan.
Valve l'a intégrée dans la version de DOTA 2 sous Linux par exemple, peu importe le GPU utilisé du moment qu'il a des drivers Vulkan.
Il y a probablement des optimisations potentielles à faire coté matos/driver, mais ça ne va pas aussi loin que le besoin de cœurs spécialisés pour le DL de DLSS.

----------


## 564.3

> En exclusivité mondial non repertorié pour une raison que j'ignore, la réponse d'Intel au DLSS pour ses GPU, appelé sobrement XeSS, qui sera ouvert et open source comme le FSR d'AMD mais avec les "motions vector" en plus via IA.


Ah, un vrai concurrent à DLSS par Intel, ouvert et open source.

Dans leur vidéo y a des trucs un peu trop magique à mon gout, ça sent l'optimisation bien ciblée. Faudra voir ce que ça donne quand leur matos sortira en 2022.
Et la version plus générique qui tournera moins bien sur les cartes AMD (forcément, sans cœurs dédiés au DL) et comme alternative éventuelle à DLSS sur une carte NVidia (probablement moins bien, sauf si NVidia l'optimise pour ses jeux d'instruction).

Edit: plus d'infos https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-xess-xe-super-sampling/

----------


## 564.3

Ils ont aussi intégré NIS (NVIDIA Image Scaling) dans la DLL depuis. Toujours pas trop sur de ce que ça donne, la flemme de tester…
Du coup le projet continue sous un autre nom https://github.com/fholger/vrperfkit plus complet.

Upscaling et/ou sharpening :
- AMD Contrast Adaptive Sharpening (simple sharpening par dessus le bilinear upscaling par défaut)
- AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution
- Nvidia Image Scaling

Fixed foveated rendering (aussi appelé _lens optimized shading_ - centre plus détaillé que les bords):
- Variable Rate Shading (Nvidia GTX 16XX et RTX)

Leur DLL marche avec OpenVR (SteamVR) et aussi Oculus maintenant.

----------

